# Pine sawing



## Mizer (May 25, 2012)

Had a job sawing some pine the other day. Pine is not very common around here and I really do not like sawing it very much. But beggars can't be choosy. About 1000 bdf of 2x4's and 2x6's
[attachment=5901]
[attachment=5902]


----------



## Ralph Muhs (May 25, 2012)

Mizer said:


> Had a job sawing some pine the other day. Pine is not very common around here and I really do not like sawing it very much. But beggars can't be choosy. About 1000 bdf of 2x4's and 2x6's



On my bandsaw mill I use about a cup of Murphy's Oil Soap mixed with about five gallons of water as a lubricant. It helps prevent the buildup of resin on the blade when sawing pine. I saw lots of it here and use it for framing lumber, sheathing, and whatever else is needed.


----------



## Mizer (May 25, 2012)

Ralph Muhs said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > Had a job sawing some pine the other day. Pine is not very common around here and I really do not like sawing it very much. But beggars can't be choosy. About 1000 bdf of 2x4's and 2x6's
> ...


I have done that in the past too, and it works real good. This is the first mill that I have owned that has the lube mizer system on it. You can set it to pulse spray on the blade and it really saves on the amount of water that you use. Plus there were a couple poplar logs in the mix that cleaned the blade up for me.


----------



## JMC (May 26, 2012)

You're makin me drool Brian. My LT30 doesn't have all the bells and whistles of the 40 or definately not your 50, but one day maybe.


----------



## Mizer (May 26, 2012)

JMC said:


> You're makin me drool Brian. My LT30 doesn't have all the bells and whistles of the 40 or definately not your 50, but one day maybe.


James they all work, and I have seen some pretty nice wood come off of your mill lately that I have drooled over! If I thought I could have done it for the same money I would have retrofitted my eclectic mill to diesel. Then if you had seen it you would have sent me a dollar bill because of how sorry you felt for me. I hope as haven't come across as bragging.


----------



## JMC (May 26, 2012)

Actually bragging is legal on this site. I was referring more to the productive level. I am trying to get more involved in the "Treecycling" because there are a lot of trees hitting the landfills in this area. If I had a LT50 I know of one site I could spend days at just sawing cool logs.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 26, 2012)

Lets see, pine 2x material, sheds garages, additions, out buildings, maybe a kiln or wood storage building? smells good to me!


----------



## Mizer (May 26, 2012)

JMC said:


> Actually bragging is legal on this site. I was referring more to the productive level. I am trying to get more involved in the "Treecycling" because there are a lot of trees hitting the landfills in this area. If I had a LT50 I know of one site I could spend days at just sawing cool logs.



Since bragging and bravado are allowed, put me up for a few days and lets both of us do it. I could come in as a subsidiary of JMC enterprise. It might help you get your foot in the door and I might find out I want to do the same over here.:hookup: Just throwing that out there, we will still be friends if you don't want to do it.


----------



## Mizer (May 26, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Lets see, pine 2x material, sheds garages, additions, out buildings, maybe a kiln or wood storage building? smells good to me!


Ding, ding, ding you are right. I think the customer was going to use them to build some type of addition on the side of his home. He sure saved some money and drive time.


----------



## JMC (May 26, 2012)

Mizer said:


> JMC said:
> 
> 
> > Actually bragging is legal on this site. I was referring more to the productive level. I am trying to get more involved in the "Treecycling" because there are a lot of trees hitting the landfills in this area. If I had a LT50 I know of one site I could spend days at just sawing cool logs.
> ...



I'd like to take you up on that, let me do a little foot work and I'll let you know some options. I just got back from unloading 7 nice cherry logs a lady brought to me to mill and dry that she rescued.


----------



## davidgiul (May 26, 2012)

Love seeing tool envy. What do you think Darren?


----------

